# It's Beach Party Time



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

*IT'S BEACH PARTY TIME* 

This will be our third year for the "BEACH PARTY". This is a gettogther for some surf fishing or pier fishing for steelhead or whatever. The date this year is Oct. 23 a sat. In years past it has been very mobile. We start out meeting at Elberta beach from there We have moved to the Frankfort pier and then on to the beach on Crystal lake in Beulah and maybe on to the beach at the mouth of the Platte river. This year it will also be early enough that there will be still salmon in the rivers. The Coho's should still be comeing into the Platte. We always break up the day with a stop at one of the local pubs for lunch and refreshments. This as always been a fun event so plan now to be there.
Speedo's as always are optional at this Beach Party.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

If I am not shooting Ducks I will probably come and maybe I will drag Stelmon along with me. :16suspect


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I'll keep checkin to see if I can join you.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

assuming I can get that day off, I'm in. The tough part is its always hardest for me on the last Saturday of any month. I'll try though.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Bill the 30th is the last sat. This is on the 23rd. hope that makes it easier.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

This has always been fun in the past but it was cold, sometime in Dec. Haveing it in Oct. should make it easier on all.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Count me in! George will need help keeping the "visitors" out of trouble.

At least with an October date we'll be able to put up the beach volleyball net, unlike last year's event which was held in December.......  :lol:


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Heck Whit,
last year we needed ice skates and a couple of nets for a friendly hockey game on the pier!!


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm going to try to make it this year, if I can tear myself away from the walleyes.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep this date in mind. We can supply hotel/motel info.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Whit,

Go ahead and post up the hotel/motel info please. I am planning on comming up again!

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's the Hotel Info:
Harbor Lights Motel
231-352-9614.....Thanks for the Heads-Up Rick

This is the one that is on the beach between the piers in Frankfort.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Ok Whit, I know it was a honest mistake that you left out some of the numbers required to get a reservation, or was it?

Hehehe....here is the entire number.

231-352-9614

Looks like we need a few more bodies to join this party! 

Anyone wish to double up on a room for a couple nights?

Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Rick,
OPPS!........Did I do that post in the very early morning hours?.........  :lol:


----------



## Inseine (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I wish I could attend. It happens that I'm the President of The Detroit Area Steelheaders Club and I'm holding a pier and surf clinic for our new members that day. I have 17 people signed up for it now so I can't reschedule. Maybe I'll make the next one.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Well guys they are starting to catch fish off the piers and beach in Frankfort and the weather wont get any better. 
It's breakfast at the A&W at 6:00am and meet at Elberta beach at 7:00am on Sat. the 23rd of Oct.
The A&W is on the corner of M-22 and M-115(Forest Ave.) at the east end of Frankfort.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Just getting this up to the top so all that plan on comeing know to either meet us at the A&W in Frankfort at 6:00am for breakfast or at the Elberta beach parking lot at 7:00am.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

will you still fish the surf on lake mi with this forcast? i am not trying to be a smartass. i have very little experience surf fishing and was considering coming up. i saw this forcast am wondering what will be going on? alternative plans? 


TONIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS INCREASING TO 10 TO 20 
KNOTS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET. 
.FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS INCREASING TO 30 KNOTS.
WAVES 4 TO 6 FEET BUILDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET. 
.FRIDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 30 KNOTS INCREASING TO GALES TO 40
KNOTS. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 7 TO 10 FEET BUILDING TO 10 
TO 14 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...SOUTHEAST GALES TO 40 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH GALES TO 35 
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 
10 TO 14 FEET. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 30 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 
25 KNOTS AND BECOMING NORTHWEST OVERNIGHT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. 
WAVES 8 TO 12 FEET DECREASING TO 6 TO 8 FEET. 
.SUNDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO WEST AT 10 
TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES DECREASING TO 2 TO 4 FEET.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Southeast winds will be okay. The high waves will be farther out in the lake. However, that forecast of gales gets my attention. I'd go on, but then I'd say some really bad words........  :lol:


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

We have moved around befor. Crystal beach is giving up some fish lately and Platte beach would be out of the big wind.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm out. Cant sacrifice a good windy day to the fish gods when theres Lonely ducks to be killed. Good luck to all. I'll start fishing again in december so hopefully I will see some of you then.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll be doing a pier/beach party of my own. I'm the only attendee and as for guest... well my friend might come up with me this weekend. Anyone hitting the Manistee or Frankfort piers stop by and say "hi". I'll be wearing a Chicago Bears hat of some sort. I wanted to make it last weekend but I had commitments a long time in advance that precluded me from getting up there.

Zob


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ZZ,
You didn't miss much fishing Frankfort pier on Saturday. Danno, Jack (Gunrod's dad, I can't think of his MS name....River..something I think), fished for a few hours. Danno and I left at 9AM. There were 20 rods out with one laker (returned) and one lost steelie for all that.

The wind was 25-35mph and it was driving a heavy, steady rain...not nice at all.

We'll be up in the UP this weekend fishing the mouth of the Two-Hearted R. so won't be able to catch up with you on the piers.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I caught one off the Manistee pier two weekends ago for 4.5 hours of fishing. I saw two others landed. They are around but still slow. I'll be up again Nov. 12th through the 14th. Maybe some of you guys will be around then. It's nice having someone to BS about fishing with when you're on the pier.

Zob


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Zob,
Give me a shout the next time you're up here in Nov.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds like conditions were not the best  , but still would like to have been there. Spend several years living there and really enjoyed fishing the Platte in the past. Will keep an eye out for future gatherings up there.


----------

